
Show HN: Historical tick-level cryptocurrency market data replay API - tardis_thad
https://tardis.dev/
======
tardis_thad
Hi,

I'm a founder of [https://tardis.dev/](https://tardis.dev/) which I've built
to scratch my own itch as couldn't find anything on the web that would give me
historical high resolution data for crypto markets (futures, swaps, options
included) with affordable pricing for individuals hence created my own - hope
some of you will find it as useful as I do.

It's raw non aggregated historical data API including full order book
snapshots & delta updates, really useful for algo backtesting, designing
quantitative models, market microstructure, order book dynamics research etc.

There is a RunKit playground on the homepage so you can play around with the
API and client libs that are available on GitHub ([https://github.com/tardis-
dev](https://github.com/tardis-dev)) without API key - first day of each
month.

I'd really appreciate any feedback you have.

Thanks! Thadeus

